# Come comportarsi



## Piperita (4 Gennaio 2017)

A casa mia nessuno ha mai fumato, per scelta.
Ricordo che quando mio figlio aveva 7 anni, venivano a trovarmi degli amici che fumavano di tanto in tanto e a lui dava fastidio. Così un giorno trovai dietro al portone di casa un foglio con scritto: in questa casa non si fuma:rotfl:

Ancora adesso nessuno fuma, abbiamo sempre parlato di quanto possa essere dannoso il fumo. Tranne che...l'altro giorno cercavo un documento nella borsa  di mia figlia  e ho trovato un pacco di sigarette.
Immagino che sia l'età in cui si prova a fumare tra gli amici, ma ero un pò sconvolta e così mi sono trattenuta e ho fatto finta di nulla. 
Voi come vi comportereste?
Parlarle e chiederle spiegazioni? Dimenticavo di dirvi che lei è un tantino permalosa e non vorrei fare casini


----------



## Nocciola (4 Gennaio 2017)

Piperita ha detto:


> A casa mia nessuno ha mai fumato, per scelta.
> Ricordo che quando mio figlio aveva 7 anni, venivano a trovarmi degli amici che fumavano di tanto in tanto e a lui dava fastidio. Così un giorno trovai dietro al portone di casa un foglio con scritto: in questa casa non si fuma:rotfl:
> 
> Ancora adesso nessuno fuma, abbiamo sempre parlato di quanto possa essere dannoso il fumo. Tranne che...l'altro giorno cercavo un documento nella borsa  di mia figlia  e ho trovato un pacco di sigarette.
> ...


.
Io ho beccato mio figlio due anni fa (aveva 17 anni)
Ne abbiamo parlato, gli ho detto come la penso e lui mi ha detto che non aveva intenzione di smettere.
Non potendo fare nulla per impedirglielo non lo faccio fumare a casa e non fuma in mia presenza (scelta sua) per il resto ora ha 19 anni e direi che debba decidere lui cosa sia giusto per lui
Io posso solo, e lo faccio spesso, ricordagli quanto faccia male


----------



## Piperita (4 Gennaio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> .
> Io ho beccato mio figlio due anni fa (aveva 17 anni)
> Ne abbiamo parlato, gli ho detto come la penso e lui mi ha detto che non aveva intenzione di smettere.
> Non potendo fare nulla per impedirglielo non lo faccio fumare a casa e non fuma in mia presenza (scelta sua) per il resto ora ha 19 anni e direi che debba decidere lui cosa sia giusto per lui
> Io posso solo, e lo faccio spesso, ricordagli quanto faccia male


Grazie, ci penserò ancora per un pò e poi le parlerò


----------



## Brunetta (4 Gennaio 2017)

Io glielo direi.
Parlando di situazioni di questo tipo con mia figlia abbiamo concordato che dopo una certa età un figlio è responsabile di se stesso. Se non sono bastati vent'anni di educazione, non possono servire due frasi.
Però se non si può parlare liberamente con un figlio, con chi si può?
Però altresì io sento molto il rispetto per il loro privato.


----------



## Piperita (4 Gennaio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io glielo direi.
> Parlando di situazioni di questo tipo con mia figlia abbiamo concordato che dopo una certa età un figlio è responsabile di se stesso. Se non sono bastati vent'anni di educazione, non possono servire due frasi.
> Però se non si può parlare liberamente con un figlio, con chi si può?
> Però altresì io sento molto il rispetto per il loro privato.


Ho paura di me stessa, quando faccio le cose di impulso combino guai, devo essere calma e pensare bene a ciò che dico


----------



## Skorpio (5 Gennaio 2017)

*...*



Piperita ha detto:


> A casa mia nessuno ha mai fumato, per scelta.
> Ricordo che quando mio figlio aveva 7 anni, venivano a trovarmi degli amici che fumavano di tanto in tanto e a lui dava fastidio. Così un giorno trovai dietro al portone di casa un foglio con scritto: in questa casa non si fuma:rotfl:
> 
> Ancora adesso nessuno fuma, abbiamo sempre parlato di quanto possa essere dannoso il fumo. Tranne che...l'altro giorno cercavo un documento nella borsa  di mia figlia  e ho trovato un pacco di sigarette.
> ...


Io glielo direi. Ma senza far tragedie ne ricatti morali, di alcun tipo.

E gli direi anche che conosci un coglione che le ha confidato una cosa:

Fumare acchiappa perché la sigaretta non ha nulla di che
Non fa paura, non ha un gusto che ci muori dietro
Spesso fa schifo anche a chi la fuma

Ed è li la trappola. 

Perché ti acchiappa proprio perché non fa paura e non è nulla di che.

Se fosse una cosa divina smetteresti subito, dalla strizza che ti prende x restarci agganghito

Invece ti frega perché non ti fa paura

PS quel coglione sono io


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Gennaio 2017)

Piperita ha detto:


> A casa mia nessuno ha mai fumato, per scelta.
> Ricordo che quando mio figlio aveva 7 anni, venivano a trovarmi degli amici che fumavano di tanto in tanto e a lui dava fastidio. Così un giorno trovai dietro al portone di casa un foglio con scritto: in questa casa non si fuma:rotfl:
> 
> Ancora adesso nessuno fuma, abbiamo sempre parlato di quanto possa essere dannoso il fumo. Tranne che...l'altro giorno cercavo un documento nella borsa  di mia figlia  e ho trovato un pacco di sigarette.
> ...


Ma io glielo direi con una certa semplicità senza far tanti giri di parole : " ciao tesoro mi sembra di aver capito che hai cominciato a fumare sigarette, come mai visto che da piccola eri così contraria ?" 

Magari con un sorriso sereno sulle labbra , senza inquisizioni


----------



## ologramma (5 Gennaio 2017)

*mia esperienza sul campo*

faresti bene per me , certo che per me all'inizio non è servito molto essere stato scoperto e redarguito da mio padre ,tant'è che ho continuato fuori di casa  poi con il passare degli anni il permesso mi è stato accordato e pensare che il rimprovero veniva da lui che fumava.
Passati anni della gioventù a fumare e piano piano il vizio mi prese in maniera invasiva fumavo sempre di più, poi il matrimonio e le lamentele della mia genitrice e di mio suocero e si mettiamo anche la moglie  non mi facevano smettere neanche se in casa avevo i bambini piccoli mi limitavo a fumare in sala che era il mio regno e mai in camera.
Dopo anni verso i 41 e tre pacchetti di sigarette ho deciso di smettere dall'oggi al domani cioè 60 ha zero era un giovedì di Febbraio e fra un po fanno 29 anni .
Questa è la mia storia non racconto la sofferenza che è un altra cosa , ma benedico il fatto del non fumare perchè ci fu un momento brutto che se avessi ancora fumato sarebbe stato un disastro , quindi ritorno a dire dillo a tua figlia e fai una romanzina che prima o poi lo capirà che fumare  è da sprovveduti perchè diventa una droga e i problemi nascono con il trascorrere del tempo.
Buona epifania a tutti


----------



## iosolo (5 Gennaio 2017)

ologramma ha detto:


> faresti bene per me , certo che per me all'inizio non è servito molto essere stato scoperto e redarguito da mio padre ,tant'è che ho continuato fuori di casa  poi con il passare degli anni il permesso mi è stato accordato e pensare che il rimprovero veniva da lui che fumava.
> Passati anni della gioventù a fumare e piano piano il vizio mi prese in maniera invasiva fumavo sempre di più, poi il matrimonio e le lamentele della mia genitrice e di mio suocero e si mettiamo anche la moglie  non mi facevano smettere neanche se in casa avevo i bambini piccoli mi limitavo a fumare in sala che era il mio regno e mai in camera.
> Dopo anni verso i 41 e tre pacchetti di sigarette ho deciso di smettere dall'oggi al domani cioè 60 ha zero era un giovedì di Febbraio e fra un po fanno 29 anni .
> Questa è la mia storia non racconto la sofferenza che è un altra cosa , ma benedico il fatto del non fumare perchè ci fu un momento brutto che se avessi ancora fumato sarebbe stato un disastro , quindi ritorno a dire dillo a tua figlia e fai una romanzina che prima o poi lo capirà che fumare  è da sprovveduti perchè diventa una droga e i problemi nascono con il trascorrere del tempo.
> Buona epifania a tutti


Io proverei non solo con gli effetti collaterali ovvi e che portano alle malattie, ma punterei anche agli effetti collaterali meno invasivi ma magari più tangibili. 

L'invecchiamento della pelle, i denti gialli, l'alitosi... il costo che può essere utilizzato per altro. 
Probabilmente non gli farai cambiare idea nell'immediato perchè è una forma di ribellione in cui siamo passati tutti ma magari gli passa un po' la voglia e fumerà meno.


----------



## Piperita (5 Gennaio 2017)

Grazie a tutti per i consigli...appena le parlo vi faccio sapere.


----------

